# CA Applicators



## pianomanpj (Sep 21, 2009)

I've tried using the part bags that come with all the kits to apply CA, but I never seem to have "on hand" (har har ) the ones that fit the best on my fingers. So.....

   I've discovered another source of polyethelene applicators that are almost as cheap: the disposable foodservice gloves that are available at Sam's Club (see link below). I cut all the fingers off and use them individually. With 1000 gloves costing $4.98, that's less than one tenth of one cent per applicator! :biggrin:

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=199153

   And they work great when making meatballs, too, but I recommend leave the fingers attached to the gloves for that... :tongue::wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 21, 2009)

You might also do a search for 'finger cots' .. used in the photofinishing
industry quite a bit. They look like little finger sized condoms, but if I'm
not mistaken, I was paying around $12 or $15 for 10 gross. You can get
them in latex or nitrile, powdered or unpowdered.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 21, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> You might also do a search for 'finger cots' .. used in the photofinishing
> industry quite a bit. They look like little finger sized condoms, but if I'm
> not mistaken, I was paying around $12 or $15 for 10 gross. You can get
> them in latex or nitrile, powdered or unpowdered.



I've been using HF Nitrile gloves.  Just a dab on the finger, and wipe on.  Until recently, I haven't had any issues.  (but I don't think it's the gloves).


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 21, 2009)

The only reason I suggested the cots is that you usually only need one finger to
apply the CA. So you throw away one finger instead of a whole glove. But if the
gloves are cheap enough, then it doesn't matter.
http://www.fingercots.net/general_purpose_finger_cots.php


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 21, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> The only reason I suggested the cots is that you usually only need one finger to
> apply the CA. So you throw away one finger instead of a whole glove. But if the
> gloves are cheap enough, then it doesn't matter.
> http://www.fingercots.net/general_purpose_finger_cots.php



Oh, don't get me wrong- I was just chiming in with the thoght that something like the glove- or cots- works.  Actually, I'll look into the cots, since it does seem more efficient.  Keep the gloves for my general finishing then!

Thanks!


----------



## JimB (Sep 21, 2009)

I use wax paper. One roll goes a long way.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 21, 2009)

I might have to try the wax paper, but I really like the feel/ control of using my finger directly.  I did a quick half of a pen tonight, and was finally able to get good results.  But the gove technique is a big part of how I do it.  Though I can defiintely see how the finger cots would do well, and be less of a waste.  Though the Nitril ones aren't cheap...  might still be cheaper than getting to use 2 or 3 fingers per HF nitrile glove...


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 21, 2009)

Use the blue paper shop towels.  They work great.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 21, 2009)

Try Walgrens...They carry a finger tip cover that resembles a mini condom. Not sure of the cost.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Sep 22, 2009)

Huh, interesting idea pianomanpj. I think I'll try these.


----------



## dow (Sep 22, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Use the blue paper shop towels.  They work great.



No, No, No.  EVERYBODY knows it's the WHITE paper towel. :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 26, 2009)

pianomanpj said:


> I've tried using the part bags that come with all the kits to apply CA, but I never seem to have "on hand" (har har ) the ones that fit the best on my fingers. So.....
> 
> I've discovered another source of polyethelene applicators that are almost as cheap: the disposable foodservice gloves that are available at Sam's Club (see link below). I cut all the fingers off and use them individually. With 1000 gloves costing $4.98, that's less than one tenth of one cent per applicator! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I've found even better and no cost applicators... I use the film sheets that come wrapped around electronics, vcr's, printers, etc..  I cut them up into little strips of 1 inch x 2 inches... the glue doesn't stick to them, and if you are careful and use just a drop at a time, I don't get any on my fingers as it won't soak through.  I use a medium Ca because it doesn't run like the thin and doesn't glob like the thick.

'course, if you don't have any handy, you'll have to buy a new piece of electronics.. vcr, dvd player, printer, computer, etc.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 26, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Use the blue paper shop towels. They work great.


 


dow said:


> No, No, No. EVERYBODY knows it's the WHITE paper towel. :biggrin:


 

Yes the white paper towels but remember they MUST have blue flowers.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 26, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Yes the white paper towels but remember they MUST have blue flowers.



Ohhh come on white, and flowers too.  Haha you guys are trying to fix me... 
 everyone knows that the flowers come off the paper and stick to the blank.  And the white colour is like 80 grit sandpaper. Ha nice try but I got ya both.  The blue is the best.


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 26, 2009)

Having been in the medical field in my youth. I never want to see a finger cot again if you get my drift:wink::wink::wink:


----------

